# Best way to handle top of shower curbs



## Rwilson

*Shower Base*

As others have mentioned, the key is waterproofing the substrate. 
Using a ready to tile shower base and curb from EZ Shower Base saves you time and gives you the piece of mind that water is not going to damage your substrate - and you wont have a call back in 6 months. 

With a few days notice, we can custom make most any size and shape with the perfect drain slope - I know, novel idea.


----------



## PJhomeowner

nickko said:


> I have already used the marble thresholds they sell at Lowes and home depot. you have to make your curb to suit there width but you definitely want the over hang even if it is only 3/8" it looks nicer. they only sell them in two colors and certain lengths. but you can seam them and grout between them with epoxy grout.
> nicko


Could you please tell me whether the sides and any part of the bottom of a ready-made saddle is typically polished? My pony wall is at 58" and next to the toilet so that the bottom of the overhang can be seen; I'd like to have a polished side and underside to the marble I use to top the pony wall.


----------



## hdavis

Homeowner questions should be posted at diychatroom.com

This is a site for professional contractors / trades.


----------



## perste

Spencer said:


> What do you guys do on the tops of your shower curbs?
> 
> See pic for the situation.
> 
> I'm thinking of ordering a solid marble or granite piece to cap the top of the curb and knee wall.
> 
> Didn't know what is simplest way to handle it with ceramic tile???
> 
> I'm thinking I'll make it the exact width of the curb. No overhand in any direction.
> 
> Then I'll double up bull nose tile and run them up the vertical end of the knee wall. I'm worried that if I go with a solid piece up the vertical part of the knee wall I won't be able to get the seams to look right.
> 
> Thoughts???





Spencer said:


> What do you guys do on the tops of your shower curbs?
> 
> See pic for the situation.
> 
> I'm thinking of ordering a solid marble or granite piece to cap the top of the curb and knee wall.
> 
> Didn't know what is simplest way to handle it with ceramic tile???
> 
> I'm thinking I'll make it the exact width of the curb. No overhand in any direction.
> 
> Then I'll double up bull nose tile and run them up the vertical end of the knee wall. I'm worried that if I go with a solid piece up the vertical part of the knee wall I won't be able to get the seams to look right.
> 
> Thoughts???



We had a marble cap put on our curb. When you tap it it sounds hollow and the cap moves. Is this a concern that we should have dealt with before we place the glass int he shower?


----------



## avenge

perste said:


> We had a marble cap put on our curb. When you tap it it sounds hollow and the cap moves. Is this a concern that we should have dealt with before we place the glass int he shower?


This site is for professional contractors visit DIY Home Improvement Forum


----------

